
Marshall McLuhan Playboy Interview from 1969 [pdf] - jger15
http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/classes/188/spring07/mcluhan.pdf
======
hindsightbias
Has been 30 years since I first read this... it’s so hard to out think your
“box”

“The present is always invisible because it’s environmental and saturates the
whole field of attention so overwhelmingly; thus everyone but the artist, the
man of integral awareness, is alive in an earlier day. In the midst of the
electronic age of software, of instant information movement, we still believe
we’re living in the mechanical age of hardware. At the height of the
mechanical age, man turned back to earlier centuries in search of “pastoral”
values. The Renaissance and the Middle Ages were completely oriented toward
Rome; Rome was oriented toward Greece, and the Greeks were oriented toward the
pre-Homeric primitives. We reverse the old educational dictum of learning by
proceeding from the familiar to the unfamiliar by going from the unfamiliar to
the familiar, which is nothing more or less than the numbing mechanism that
takes place whenever new media drastically extend our senses“

